# What to do?



## lizzybean10 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi, me and my husband really want to come to Spain. Our house is now on the market and we would like to move and rent in Costa Blanca or there abouts then buy, with no mortgage. He is a dry liner/handyman (willing to do almost anything) I am experienced in Special Needs Teaching Assistant, Sales and Admin etc. please can someone advise as to the prospect of work for us, we are both a young 50 with no children coming out with us, many thanks Lizzy :confused2:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

lizzybean10 said:


> Hi, me and my husband really want to come to Spain. Our house is now on the market and we would like to move and rent in Costa Blanca or there abouts then buy, with no mortgage. He is a dry liner/handyman (willing to do almost anything) I am experienced in Special Needs Teaching Assistant, Sales and Admin etc. please can someone advise as to the prospect of work for us, we are both a young 50 with no children coming out with us, many thanks Lizzy :confused2:


The economic situation in Spain is dire. Unemployment is over 20% nationally, 30% and above in some areas. 
There are over four million unemployed Spaniards in the queue for jobs and thousands of British immigrants.
The skills you have are, sad to say, not in demand. The lampposts in our street are decorated with fliers advertising handymen, pool cleaners, gardeners, plassterers etc.
If you speak no Spanish your chances of finding a job are very slim.
You will not receive any kind of benefit in Spain until you have worked and paid into the system.
Selling your house would be a bad move. Where would you go if you came to Spain, couldn't find a job and financial pressures forced you back to the UK? Many Brits have gone back to the UK, many more would like to but are stuck here with unsaleable property.
Look through the stickies here and read through the ones on employment in Spain and the economic situation in Spain.
The only people I would advise to move here now are retirees with good pension and investment income and people with their pockets stuffed with money, as Andy said in another thread.
Sorry to be so gloomy but that's how it is. 
You might feel different about leaving the UK when the weather gets better.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

lizzybean10 said:


> Hi, me and my husband really want to come to Spain. Our house is now on the market and we would like to move and rent in Costa Blanca or there abouts then buy, with no mortgage. He is a dry liner/handyman (willing to do almost anything) I am experienced in Special Needs Teaching Assistant, Sales and Admin etc. please can someone advise as to the prospect of work for us, we are both a young 50 with no children coming out with us, many thanks Lizzy :confused2:


As Mrypg9 says, the job situation in Spain is dire. Unless you have enough income to live on without needing to work, it would be a very risky move with no job lined up. You don´t say whether you speak Spanish; it isn´t easy at our age to learn a new language sufficiently fluently to be able to work in it.

Sorry to sound so pessimistic! Hopefully things will start to improve in a year or two. Hve you thought about getting a holiday home instead? There are bargains to be had at the moment, and then when you are ready to retire, you will have somewhere to move to.


----------



## ssanchez2 (Jan 23, 2011)

lizzybean10 said:


> Hi, me and my husband really want to come to Spain. Our house is now on the market and we would like to move and rent in Costa Blanca or there abouts then buy, with no mortgage. He is a dry liner/handyman (willing to do almost anything) I am experienced in Special Needs Teaching Assistant, Sales and Admin etc. please can someone advise as to the prospect of work for us, we are both a young 50 with no children coming out with us, many thanks Lizzy :confused2:



Hi! I assume that you have been to Spain before and know what the economic situation is like in Spain. If you want to go ahead with the plan of moving, unless you speak Spanish, I would suggest you to move to some touristic area. This is because in those areas you will probably be able to get by with your day to day life in English (my boyfriend who is Irish and speaks no Spanish was able to get by in English in Costa del Sol on holidays). Also, I guess that in those areas they will need more English speakers than in the rest of Spain to attend the touristic demand, so it could be a bit easier for you than in the rest of Spain (Costa Blanca is also one of those areas). However I would recommend you to try to learn as much Spanish as you can from day one, as not speaking Spanish will inevitably set some limitations to you.

In relation to your occupations, as you probably know, the construction sector is not doing well at all in Spain. If you move to Costa Blanca I would suggest your husband to try to get a job in an English supermarket like Iceland (I believe they are called Overseas in Spain), maybe in the English nursing homes (they might need a caretaker), hotel resorts and English moving companies (if he can drive a van). For you, as you have already worked in the education sector, I think you could try the British Schools in Costa Blanca (there are quite a lot), you could also try contacting the British Council in relation to become an English Language Assistant. You could also try the same places I suggested for your husband, as they migth need an English speaker admin.

If you are not working in the UK at the moment and you are receiving the Dole over there, check if you can get it transfer to Spain (it is possible to transfer it for 3 months in certain cases).

About selling your house in the UK, I would recommend you to rent it instead. It will give you some income to live on in Spain and also the flexibility of being able to go back if things don't work out in Spain. Also, unfortunately, you will probably loose money if you sell right now...

Hope this is helpfull. If you want you can PM me for more info. I am currently in Dublin but moving to Spain next month.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

ssanchez2 said:


> Hi! I assume that you have been to Spain before and know what the economic situation is like in Spain. If you want to go ahead with the plan of moving, unless you speak Spanish, I would suggest you to move to some touristic area. This is because in those areas you will probably be able to get by with your day to day life in English (my boyfriend who is Irish and speaks no Spanish was able to get by in English in Costa del Sol on holidays). Also, I guess that in those areas they will need more English speakers than in the rest of Spain to attend the touristic demand, so it could be a bit easier for you than in the rest of Spain (Costa Blanca is also one of those areas). However I would recommend you to try to learn as much Spanish as you can from day one, as not speaking Spanish will inevitably set some limitations to you.
> 
> In relation to your occupations, as you probably know, the construction sector is not doing well at all in Spain. If you move to Costa Blanca I would suggest your husband to try to get a job in an English supermarket like Iceland (I believe they are called Overseas in Spain), maybe in the English nursing homes (they might need a caretaker), hotel resorts and English moving companies (if he can drive a van). For you, as you have already worked in the education sector, I think you could try the British Schools in Costa Blanca (there are quite a lot), you could also try contacting the British Council in relation to become an English Language Assistant. You could also try the same places I suggested for your husband, as they migth need an English speaker admin.
> 
> ...


If you want information, might it not be more sensible to get it from people who are already living and working in Spain?
The last poster seems unaware of the situation on the Costas - well, Dublin isn't Alicante, is it? - and the facts are that it is on the Costas that unemployment is at its worst.
As for jobs in Iceland and similar places....the last time I went shopping every store already had a full complement of assistants. To work with the public you need fluent Spanish. I seem to remember someone posting that over 400 people had applied for a job that was advertised in a supermarket somewhere on the Costas.
Most of the jobs mentioned in the post are filled already and for those that aren't there is a queue of jobless Brits waiting to fill them.
As for speaking Spanish...you will not get very far in Spain without a working knowledge of the language. Anyone can get by on holiday with a few words, usually _vino_ and _cerveza_, but holidays are in no way the same as full-time life in a foreign country where you in reality cannot live in an English ghetto as seems to be suggested.
The only valid piece of advice given is to rent your house but I had already pointed that out.
You need to come and see for your self how things are. People who do not live in the country and know it only from holidays may be well-meaning but don't know the facts on the ground.
Spanish life on a day-to-day basis is more complex than life in Spain on a two week holiday.
And not wishing to be ageist....you are fifty not twenty and however youthful a fifty you may be you will expect and require more from life than a grotty flat and dead-end job...and at this time you'd be lucky to get the latter.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Just a thought.....SteveinSpain is on the spot on the Costa Blanca and is a mine of information about the job situation there - he has a business in Torrevieja/Benidorm area and will give sensible, up-to-date advice.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lizzybean10 said:


> Hi, me and my husband really want to come to Spain. Our house is now on the market and we would like to move and rent in Costa Blanca or there abouts then buy, with no mortgage. He is a dry liner/handyman (willing to do almost anything) I am experienced in Special Needs Teaching Assistant, Sales and Admin etc. please can someone advise as to the prospect of work for us, we are both a young 50 with no children coming out with us, many thanks Lizzy :confused2:


Come over and take a look, have a long holiday, rent your UK house, rent a house in Spain. But dont throw your life savings into a country that wont be able to support you or give you anything back! Spain has no work for those who already live here and are totally fluent, you'll be hard pushed to find anything regular or that would bring in anywhere near enough to live on!

Jo xxx


----------



## ssanchez2 (Jan 23, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> If you want information, might it not be more sensible to get it from people who are already living and working in Spain?
> The last poster seems unaware of the situation on the Costas - well, Dublin isn't Alicante, is it? - and the facts are that it is on the Costas that unemployment is at its worst.
> As for jobs in Iceland and similar places....the last time I went shopping every store already had a full complement of assistants. To work with the public you need fluent Spanish. I seem to remember someone posting that over 400 people had applied for a job that was advertised in a supermarket somewhere on the Costas.
> Most of the jobs mentioned in the post are filled already and for those that aren't there is a queue of jobless Brits waiting to fill them.
> ...


So are you suggesting that she might have more chances of getting a job outside the costas where no one speaks English? Could you give us some examples of what those jobs could be in?

I am Spanish, I lived in Spain for many years (until not so long ago), I know many people living and working in Spain, I fly over 5-6 times a year... so I know Spain a bit more than from a 2 weeks holiday... Please respect my opinion as I respect yours.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ssanchez2 said:


> So are you suggesting that she might have more chances of getting a job outside the costas where no one speaks English? Could you give us some examples of what those jobs could be in?
> 
> I am Spanish, I lived in Spain for many years (until not so long ago), I know many people living and working in Spain, I fly over 5-6 times a year... so I know Spain a bit more than from a 2 weeks holiday... Please respect my opinion as I respect yours.


of course many people live & work in Spain -I'm one of them - but you KNOW that unemployment is more than double here what it is in the UK - and it's bound to be a lot harder to get work if you're just off the plane & can't speak the language

I'm lucky - I have been here long enough to have built a good reputation & be busy with very low overheads (& a husband with an income from abroad) - but most people I know of working age are desperately trying to sell their house &/or business or just get enough money together for the trip back to the UK or wherever they came from

many many businesses in my town are just shutting up shop - and many are british run

we have an Iceland here - there were hundreds of applicants for every position when it opened - and almost everyone I know who is looking for work is on the waiting list just in case someone gets sacked or leaves the country - because there is no way they'd give up a job for any other reason!

all the bars/restaurants here want at least bilingual staff - they can have the pick of the crop now - & the chances of getting a job with little or no spanish are pretty much zero - even in a 'brit bar' - most brit owners realise now that they need staff who speak spanish or they will only get a small proportion of the populace in - the local spaniish simply won't use a bar where they can't speak their own language to the staff!!

it's just irresponsible to allow people to think they can get work here

yes they MIGHT - but the odds are stacked against them


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

ssanchez2 said:


> So are you suggesting that she might have more chances of getting a job outside the costas where no one speaks English? Could you give us some examples of what those jobs could be in?
> 
> I am Spanish, I lived in Spain for many years (until not so long ago), I know many people living and working in Spain, I fly over 5-6 times a year... so I know Spain a bit more than from a 2 weeks holiday... Please respect my opinion as I respect yours.


I lived in England for most of my life but I wouldn't presume to give someone advice on their chances of finding employment in the UK. 
What I'm suggesting is this: they have scant chance of finding a job on the Costas and even less away from them.
So what I'm saying is come and see for yourselves that what I and others such as Xabia are saying is true.
In other words, listen to neither me nor you.
I'm not going to volunteer to keep jobless immigrants in food and shelter...are you?


----------



## ssanchez2 (Jan 23, 2011)

I 'never' said that finding a job in Spain would be easy. I assume people interested in moving to Spain have read the news and know what the situation is like, so I won't go over what they can read in the news again and again... Instead, I am throwing a few ideas 'in case their minds are made up and still want to give it a try'.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ssanchez2 said:


> I 'never' said that finding a job in Spain would be easy. I assume people interested in moving to Spain have read the news and know what the situation is like, so I won't go over what they can read in the news again and again... Instead, I am throwing a few ideas 'in case their minds are made up and still want to give it a try'.


aahh - but they frequently don't seem to have any idea what the situation is here

I have no idea if the situation here is ever on the news in the UK - although I do have English tele I can't recall there being much said about the high unemployment here & so on - you'd be better placed to know than I on that score

judging by the questions many people do ask, it seems - from where I'm sitting anyway - that the majority really _don't_ have any idea

heck, some even think the sun shines every day & we don't ever get rain - let alone snow!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

ssanchez2 said:


> I 'never' said that finding a job in Spain would be easy. I assume people interested in moving to Spain have read the news and know what the situation is like, so I won't go over what they can read in the news again and again... Instead, I am throwing a few ideas 'in case their minds are made up and still want to give it a try'.


You'd be surprised how many British people know nothing about Spain other than what they experienced on holiday.
This lunchtime I had a meeting with the Mayor of our neighbouring town, Estepona. The figure for unemployment is officially under 30% but the true figure is higher. The Ayuntamiento is doing their best to stimulate employment by doing socially and environmentally useful projects such as improving the sewerage system, building a new park and infant school in our village alone but the work goes to local companies employing local workers...as it should.
I think the phrase 'give it a try' is a bit too casual to describe leaving your home for a foreign country whose language you do not speak, whose ways and customs you do not know and where you have no home, friends or family and where you will stand in the job queue behind over four million Spaniards.
If you are young, unattached, have no job, home or prospects in the UK or wherever then yes...what have you to lose? At the very least you will gain valuable experience.
We have to ask why people want to come to Spain. Why not emigrate to Germany where unemployment is 6.6% and falling? Spanish workers are finding jobs in German cities so why should Brits think there are jobs waiting for them in bars, supermarkets and care homes in Spain?.
I think the answer is twofold: one, because people have pleasant memories of holidays in Spain and two because it's February, a depressing month and we get a lot of queries from would-be immigrants at this time (and also in October when it begins to get cold in Northern Europe -and in parts of Spain too!).
But holidays are not like everyday life and even in the UK the sun will -eventually - shine.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Also, if you are lucky enough to find work in Spain as a non spanish speaking person, you may well find that you get paid ridiculously low wages and are exploited, simply because the company knows that you wont get another job easily and there are a queue of people desperate to take your place if you were to leave!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

.........Oh and by the way, Iceland are opening a new supermarket in Puerto Banus in the next couple of weeks and I believe they had over 3000 applicants for posts there - which have all been filled now!

Jo xxx


----------

